# My discus got a few scrapes, now he has some fungus



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks for looking -

My 3.5" discus received a few scrapes on it's forehead right above it's eyes about a week ago (probably on a rock). I just noticed this morning, that it has 3 little white areas sticking out from underneath a few scales. I'm pretty positive that it's some type of fungus or bacterial infection. He still has a ravaging appetite so I don't think he's too stressed.

I just set up a bare bottom 10 gallon quarantine tank because I can not lose this fish (it's ridiculously beautiful!). I used a filter from my Tanganyikan tank (washed out the filter pad, left the bio-wheel intact which is a 6month matured bio-wheel), and used 100% tank water to fill the 10gal. I turned the heat up to 85 degrees F (I keep the tank at 80-82 because it's a planted tank and want the plants to thrive also) and added a little epsom salt as well as half a capful of Melafix (from a 4 oz. bottle).

Sound good? I'm going to see how he's doing tomorrow and hopefully it'll look better. If not, I guess I should treat with tetracycline or maracyn perhaps?

Any suggestions? :thumb:


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi 2ToneArmy,

Just in case its Columnaris, turn the heat DOWN to 76-77.

The Melafix is good--speeds healing. Epsom salt works as a laxative and mild analgesic so its not going to hurt anything but it won't help in this particular case, either. The ten gallon set up sounds perfect.

You _could_ go right to the antibiotics but you might give it a few days during which time you keep a very close watch on it. You don't want to see it getting fuzzy-_er_ or spreading--or developing a raw red edge. Adding aquarium salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons may help prevent the spread of any bacteria--so will increasing the water movement.

Is the fish eating? I'd have the meds on hand just in case. Kanamycin is a good all around antibacterial med. And Maracyn & Maracyn-two--used together, Triple Sulfa and Furon 2 are also good choices. I wish I could tell you to use just one of these but without knowing what sort of bacteria/fungus your fish has we have to go with our best guess.

Robin


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks for the reply!

Do you really think I should turn the heat down that low just in case it's that particular disease? Discus like to be kept at 80+ anyway and if it gets too low they typically get stressed out, get dark and show "stress bars" in their body, and start retracting their fins. I'm basically trying to cause the less stress on the fish as possible and hoping the Melafix will do its' job. I've blocked light from all sides of the tank so it'll just be relaxed and calm. I'm going to grab some kosher salt (which I don't believe contains iodine) from the store right now and add that at 1 tsp/5 gallons.

I'll grab some Maracyn 1&2 tomorrow to have on hand. I have some tetracycline as well in case I'd need that.

Here's a horrible picture I took with my iphone. The white spots are right behind his gill and "stick out" a little from his body. And do not judge his beauty by this either; he's darn near breathtaking whilst in the main tank (fins are firey red).


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I can see your point about the temp and discus so why don't you turn the heat down to at least what the fish is accustomed to as opposed to having it higher. If the white areas start to spread--rapidly--then you'll want to turn the temp down further. Where we don't know what sort of fungus or bacteria, (could be both) this is we're just trying to play it safe. Same with the meds. You're right about keeping overall stress down--it will help the fish fight.

The kosher salt works--much cheaper, too. Supposedly the salt and the increase water movement helps by preventing the bacteria from adhering to the fish's skin--keeps it from spreading.

From the picture it doesn't look like there's much on the fish so that's good. Just have a good look at him several times a day to make sure the white spots don't suddenly start spreading.

Let me know how it goes

Robin


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

Just checked him out and there's only one white spot left. Apparantly the kosher salt did the trick!

I'll put a picture up after he's back in the main tank with his blue diamond buddy


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats good news. Probably a combination of the salt and the good water conditions you keep them in just wouldn't allow anything to really get going on those scrapes. 
Would love to see a picture of him and the main tank. You people who have planted tanks make me jealous. I tried but the Clown loaches are such pests--wasn't so much that they wanted to eat the plants--seemed they just thought it was fun to dig em up.

Robin


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

Well, the body fungus has cleared but the fish hasn't seemed happy or want to swim around. He mostly hides in the corner of the tank and retracts his fins, especially when I go near it. I threw in some blood worms (it's favorite food) and they sat there for 5 minutes before he ate them.

He just colored up for the first time in days while eating the worms; I was on the other side of the room where he couldn't see me. Still, when I go near the tank he hides and sticks his fins down. This is coming from the fish that follows me around the room in his tank normally and lets me hand feed and pet. I could normally pick the fish up out of the tank with my hands.

It's eaten now for the first time in a few days, I'm hoping he'll perk back up and let me put him back in the main tank.

Will keep this updated and post a picture of the tank once he's better (hopefully!).

Justin


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sounds like he's gotten skittish from being away from the other fish. When fish are in a tank alone and therefore don't see any other fish swimming around it sends a message to them that _it's not safe _to be out and around. You won't know for sure until you put him back in with his tankmates but it's a good possibility.

Let us know how it goes. 
..the fish lets you touch him and pick him up? Wow.

Robin


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

I definitely will - I've only kept discus for 2 or 3 months and this is the first sign of illness I've had from one so they're still new creatures to me.

My blue diamond will let me touch it but is a little more skittish and will swim away, but this one (either a red turquoise or a blue turquoise with a LOT of red) literally lets me do whatever I want - it's pretty unreal. I'll have to take an MPEG at some point and host on youtube.


----------



## Dkarc (Dec 30, 2005)

It definetly isnt columnaris....discus react very severely to columnaris. As you said already, it was most likely a small fungal issue. The salt definetly helped. Reason why he is so skittish now is because he is in a 10 gallon tank that he is not used to and may not be placed in the best of places. Also, check your ammonia levels...it is possible that there may be elevated ammonia levels causing additional stress. So long as the problem areas are fixed, go ahead and move him back into the main display. No need to stress the fish any longer than necessary.

-Ryan


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks Ryan - I drip acclimated him last night right before I turned the lights out. He's looking much better this morning. I'll get those pics up later today for you guys


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

Alright, it's been nearly a week since I acclimated him back into the tank. He eats very little and only if food floats in front of him. He is antisocial and hides in my driftwood all day and night, and stays very dark.

I'm worried - he doesn't seem to have any body wounds but the fish just doesn't do anything. Occasionally, he'll leave the wood but he flutters his fins, especially the dorsal fin which will end up looking like it's slicked back and sticking to his body. Also, the blue diamond discus that he used to dominate now pushes him around if he leaves the wood as well.

The water parameters are all on par, so, any suggestions?

I'm thinking about removing the blue diamond for a day or two and seeing if he'll come out and be "social" again.


----------

